# Maggi



## Bruce H (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Robmac (May 4, 2013)

I'm drooling! That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Bruce H (May 4, 2013)

*This one is the Sleepy Truck built by my friend Stan*


----------



## mark61 (May 4, 2013)

Stunning trucks, they're proper beasts. I guess the 2nd one is a MAN, or is it a very rare Noriker.
Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Bruce H (May 4, 2013)

No you are correct it is a MAN ex Danish army.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2013)

VERY nice - my kind of camper! 

Not quite a stealth colour, though...  :lol-053:


----------



## Robmac (May 4, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> VERY nice - my kind of camper!
> 
> Not quite a stealth colour, though...  :lol-053:



Would be in the Sahara Marie! Still you don't tend to get moved on too much there!


----------



## mark61 (May 4, 2013)

Yes, unlikely to get moved on out there. 
Although the bloke with the big Merc camper got moved on in a pretty permanent manor in 2011.
Any excuse to post a pic


----------



## NeilyG (May 4, 2013)

Interior shots? (Sorry, being nosey.)


----------



## Bruce H (May 4, 2013)

Have a look at Get over it!. Loads of interior pics and lots of other trucks.


----------



## Uncle Ray (May 4, 2013)

Nice one Bruce:cool1:


----------



## Deadsfo (May 9, 2013)

Bruce H said:


> View attachment 13589View attachment 13589View attachment 13590View attachment 13591



was going to ask where do you go in that ,but the answer is obvious 'wherever you like'


----------



## iveco4x4 (May 17, 2013)

Been in Stans truck (man 8.136) , nice piece of kit, esp with the woodburner

Nice looking Magggie , you going to the Hubb meet or the 4x4 overland show (both down this way in the midlands)

Otherwise see you in the Sahara (or not as we too are yellow - stealth for the sand)

Rich


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2013)

heres a few in the sahara . 
you find a well and in half an hour the locals turn up for a drink .


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2013)

its not all desert in maroc heres dades gourge and one of todra .we are going through that gap .


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2013)

heres some on the paris dakar rally . the man is john bowlers landrover team back up truck . i never won in my vw lt . hee hee but it was great fun . this was a service stop out in the desert.

and the lisbon dakar another year . this was tan tan airport service stop .
never seen so many tyres changed in the dark .cars stripped rebuilt ready for off tomorrow.


----------



## voyagerstan (May 17, 2013)

went to afew dakar's realy mind blowing tend to just wonder around all night with your mouth open going look at that no look at that . spoke to some of the guys on the kamas trucks amazing they never turn the motor off if they can help it , they sound just like a sewing machine so smooth . as al says some of cars get total rebuilds overnight . shame it's not africa any more .:drive:
                                                                                              stan


----------

